# Car news- EYE-CATCHING NEW XCEED EDITION



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New XCeed Edition keenly priced at £20,995
•A choice of three metallic paint finishes as standard
•118bhp 1.0-litre T-GDi petrol engine








Kia is turning up the brightness with its latest addition to the XCeed range. The new XCeed Edition is available in three bold, premium metallic paint finishes, including 'Blue Flame', 'Quantum Yellow' and 'Lunar Silver', all at no extra cost.








The XCeed Edition is a new addition to the sporty CUV line-up, and features 18-inch alloy wheels, rear privacy glass, electrically folding, adjustable and heated door mirrors and black cloth with faux leather upholstery. Costing just £200 more than the '2' grade it is based upon, it's exceptional value for money and includes a long list of standard equipment, including LED bi-function projection headlights with LED daytime running lights, silver roof rails, air conditioning, cruise control with speed limiter, Android AutoTM and Apple CarPlayTM smartphone connectivity, an eight-inch touchscreen with reversing camera and dynamic guidelines, DAB radio, Bluetooth, voice recognition and music streaming.

Safety is given a high priority with six airbags, Lane Keep Assist (LKAS), High-Beam Assist (HBA), Driver Attention Warning (DAW), Forward Collision Avoidance (FCA), Speed Limit Information Function (SLIF) and Hill-start Assist Control (HAC).

Sold exclusively with the 118bhp 1.0-litre T-GDi petrol engine and combined with a six-speed manual gearbox, the XCeed Edition is capable of achieving 44.1mpg on the latest WLTP combined driving cycle and emits CO2 emissions of 145g/km. With a top speed of 115mph, acceleration to 60mph takes 10.9 seconds.

The All-New Kia XCeed Edition is priced at £20,995


----------

